# New home drain problem



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Had call yesterday for a drain problem on a new home. Homeowner has lived there three weeks. 

Home is an All American - Proflo toilets - Full Basement - Septic - Admitted use of wipes - Drain in basement(Installed by plumber) appear to be up to code - Cell Core PVC. 

Blockage was on house side just before interior clean out on exterior wall. 

Got there and found the blockage was inside of the house. When it broker loose it came through the clean out so fast it was unknown what actually was causing the problem. Pulled back some wipe like material but not much. 

Camera inspection revealed nothing. Only thing worth noting is the half bath has unecessary amount of elbows in my opinion, but does flush. 

Well I have to go back out this morning because it backed up again. Will try and locate where the blockage is specifically this time.


I think its the inferior flush performance of the Proflo not pushing the crap out.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Have found a lot of that here also. These low flow are just giving us more and more business. The jetter has helped because they are usually so thick they won't unload with the cable machine without working your a** off. The low flow seems to be money in the pocket around here!!!!!!!


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Additional wipes or feminine hygiene products flowed further down the drain, maybe to the tap? Just a thought. Then again, 3 weeks into a new house and they are already having problems? Better toilets (3" flush valve) should do the trick.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Cajunhiker said:


> Additional wipes or feminine hygiene products flowed further down the drain, maybe to the tap? Just a thought. Then again, 3 weeks into a new house and they are already having problems? Better toilets (3" flush valve) should do the trick.


Still only 1.6 gal.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I bet it is a toilet flange knock out, it is always a toilet flange knock out on new construction.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

is it possible that the vent on the roof is still capped from testing?


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Piece of wood , or ground settled outside of house breaking pipe.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I would change stoppers in all the toilet so they stay open as long as possible and try and get some more flow.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> I would change stoppers in all the toilet so they stay open as long as possible and try and get some more flow.


That's where the fishing bobber comes in!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Problem with the septic tank?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

saysflushable said:


> I bet it is a toilet flange knock out, it is always a toilet flange knock out on new construction.


That was my first thought too, but seeing that he video'd it and didn't mention it.... Roof vent still being capped I can see. Toilets... maybe, depending on the length of the run, but if it's not a gigantic mansion, then I don't see that as an issue. I prefer Proflo myself, and have had very few problems with them, much less than others.

I'm interested in the cause and solution.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Update: Line was backed up in the same exact place. The last 90-45° combo just before the clean out in the basement. 

Ran camera again and no obvious problems. 

Dicussed options with customer and we are going to put a Am/Stan Cadet Pro in masterbath and will install new flush valves and fill valves in tank to increase output. I told him I didn't think it would help the proflo but he did'nt want to change all three toilets.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I remember once going to a new home and finding the plastic bag for insulation down in the drain. I assume some disgruntled worker must have flushed it.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Wouldnt be the vent capped, I unknowingly did that in a 35 unit building and would have never known if the GC didnt remind me.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

How's the pitch? They get away with 1/8th on 4". 
Probably doesn't help. Anyways good job Hoosierdaddy!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Cameras dont see everythin, we miss most of a fitting when going through, cut the fittings out and inspect if access is easy. we need cameras that look behind then we could see virtually everything


----------

